# Anyos With Weapons



## MJS (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure if this has been asked before, but I thought it'd make a good topic for discussion.  Now, in Arnis, we have both empty hand anyos as well as 4 that are done with the cane.  For the sake of viewing things differently, has anyone ever take the empty hand anyos, and put a cane or blade into your hand and performed them?

Of course, some of the moves will have to be slightly modified to compensate for the weapon, but the results can be rather interesting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2008)

Occasionally, but the strong Shotokan basis of the anyos means it doesn't translate as well as it could in my opinion. Of course you can modify the form but if it's too modified it loses some of the point, I think.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2008)

Absolutely I used to do all the anyo's with a blade whether fixed or folding.  Of course I did them with a filipino flair of movement and not the shotokan stylized version. (why did he ever teach that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  Then I just left the anyo's behind.  Now I will practice a technique from them but not the whole thing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> (why did he ever teach that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In My opinion, Remy taught that way to give people a point of reference they were used too or could do from another system. Then one he got people moving he would say, "Now you can do it like this." Or, "And see it is also this."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> In My opinion, Remy taught that way to give people a point of reference they were used too or could do from another system. Then one he got people moving he would say, "Now you can do it like this." Or, "And see it is also this."


 

Yes Rich I would agree.  I think it was easy for him to teach a Tae Kwon Do, Tang Soo Do, Karate practitioner this way and then teach them differently as they got the hang of it.


----------



## Tswolfman (Feb 4, 2008)

I know (from what i am told) Remy had a Shotokan Background also. So I would assume( I know @$$ out of u and me but) that he also wanted to pass some of his other martial backgrounds along but with a more Philipino flair. Maybe i am wrong but that is what the Empty hand anyos look like to me. but then i am no expert just a beginer =)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello from Sweden! I'm on break from my tour over here and saw this post. Remy and I spent a fair amount of time on the forms together. One reason he did them the way he did was the attributes that they built. He loved the power and the footwork. Yes, there are methods to build these elements, but this is the way that Remy liked.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 8, 2008)

MJS said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but I thought it'd make a good topic for discussion. Now, in Arnis, we have both empty hand anyos as well as 4 that are done with the cane. For the sake of viewing things differently, has anyone ever take the empty hand anyos, and put a cane or blade into your hand and performed them?


I do and have how I do them illustrated in my book, _Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art._

I feel the anyos, both weaponed and empty handed, are templates for motion and structure.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Occasionally, but the strong Shotokan basis of the anyos means it doesn't translate as well as it could in my opinion. Of course you can modify the form but if it's too modified it loses some of the point, I think.



But the modification (as an exercise) isn't necessarily a bad thing.  It may not be something one should repeat over and over again, but taking something familiar and having to adapt it to something unfamiliar can be an interesting challenge.  The extra weight of a weapon in your hands kicks up the workout intensity of the form too.


----------

